# Eircom Free Line Rental For 10 Months



## DG123 (8 Oct 2009)

Hi

I just moved in to my new house and got the phone line reconnected for nothing, and because it hadn't been connected for 3 years, Eircom threw in free line rental for 10 months. 

I don't want to use them as my ISP, and they said the free line rental would still apply as long as I only switched to an ISP that didn't take over the line (ie Smart etc).  

Can anyone recommend an ISP which doesn't take over the line?  I am in Dublin City, and just want the cheapest possible package (I don't use the internet much and don't want any call/tv bundle)

Thanks

DG


----------



## demoivre (8 Oct 2009)

I'm with UTV internet (3 mb package ) and pay line rental to Eircom - been with UTV internet since 2004 and in general haven't had any serious issues.


----------



## DG123 (8 Oct 2009)

I called UTV.  Because I don't get line rental from them, the total cost, once disconnection fee and everything is factored in works out at around 19 Euro a month, for 1mb speed, 6 gig limit and free wifi modem.

Is there any better deals out there?


----------



## pudds (8 Oct 2009)

DG123 said:


> I called UTV.  Because I don't get line rental from them, the total cost, once disconnection fee and everything is factored in works out at around 19 Euro a month, for 1mb speed, 6 gig limit and free wifi modem.
> 
> Is there any better deals out there?



thats what I pay for Irish broadband (now Imagine) wireless, ripwave and found it very good. The only other cheaper (I think) alternatives might be the phone companies, O2,  Vodaphone etc with their plug in usb type modems.

Some offer a free month's trial. Might be worth checking out.


----------

